# Winter hunting



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi fellas!

Im just curoius to know that do you guys hunt at winter time when there is snow all around? Here in Finland it is illegal to hunt with slingshot but im still killing some pests and stuff. Sometimes im shooting pheasants at my backyard but not much.

The speed my hex nuts are flying is decreasing alot at winter, might be the frost that makes it. That is the reason i ask that does anyone hunt at winter, cause im afraid to shoot birds or anything at winter becouse they might not die and i might not find them.

So how do you keep your bands doing their job at winter?

Cheers .. Jorma


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

keep the slingshot inside your coat to keep the bands warm. Also flatbands perform a lot better in sub temperatures. .45 cal lead also has enough energy to take down the animals with the slower velocities in the cold


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Use flatbands for sure, Theraband Black is supposed to be good in cold conditions. I would double layer it, your going to need every bit of speed you can get in the winter. I also wear a camo hunting fanny pack, and I use hand warmers in the main pouch, I store the slingshot there until I have a shot. I hunt in the winter, only until mid to late November. After that it is just too cold, and even the squirrels don't want to be out in it. Single digit or negative weather just isn't fun for any creature, myself included. When I did go out in December, I wouldn't see a thing.

I am looking forward to killing some unprotected varmints and some hares this summer though, in a t-shirt!


----------



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for your answers! I have theraband gold now. Its too slow in my opinion. Is the black one stronger at summoer too?


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

As Nicholson has said, the key is to keep the bands or tubes WARM, any latex product will decrease its performance in cold weather, nothing you can do. And as everybody has suggested flats perform better in colder temperatures than tubes.

Cheers mate.

E.


----------



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

Emitto said:


> As Nicholson has said, the key is to keep the bands or tubes WARM, any latex product will decrease its performance in cold weather, nothing you can do. And as everybody has suggested flats perform better in colder temperatures than tubes.
> 
> Cheers mate.
> 
> E.


Thanks for your answer too.

Can you tell me that which color of bands are the strongest? Usually people are using the gold one so bought that one.

-Jorma


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Gold is strongest, but I have been hearing black performs better in winter.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

No snow in Florida.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> No snow in Florida.


thank The Lord!!!!'


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I tried out theraband silver and that seemed to be working better than the gold in very cold temps. Going in that direction black probably would be best as recommended. A while back I remember treefork had posted a video of him shooting in the cold and I think he was using theraband black. Myself though, I'd be happy with the silver or even gold double flatbands, the trick IS as posted above to keep the bands warm as possible.


----------



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

Nicholson said:


> I tried out theraband silver and that seemed to be working better than the gold in very cold temps. Going in that direction black probably would be best as recommended. A while back I remember treefork had posted a video of him shooting in the cold and I think he was using theraband black. Myself though, I'd be happy with the silver or even gold double flatbands, the trick IS as posted above to keep the bands warm as possible.


Thanks for advice man!

Where do you guys buy your bands from? Can you post me some links where i could find them of course as cheap as possible. 

I think i have bought my theraband gold from gamekeeper.co.uk

My opinion they are quite expensive in there? :what:

-Jorma


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Simple Shot is the only place I buy from. Small slingshots are easy to keep in an inside pocket, those large ones are a pain in the butt to keep warm.


----------



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

D.Nelson said:


> Simple Shot is the only place I buy from. Small slingshots are easy to keep in an inside pocket, those large ones are a pain in the butt to keep warm.


Okay. I got gamekeeper catty so its kind of big. And thanks for the tip.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> No snow in Florida.





shew97 said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > No snow in Florida.
> ...


Haha lol, no snow in florida but here in israel we got it


----------

